# Prurigo of pregnancy (AEP) -itching!



## Minnyb

Hi, I just wondered if anyone else out there is suffering with unbearable itching? Mine started about a month ago below my bra line and has since crept up and over my breasts, up my chest and neck, down my arms, over my belly and occasionally bothers my feet and legs! I've been back and forth to the docs and have had a blood test for my liver which (luckily) has ruled out OC . 

People keep asking me why I'm itching and no-one seems to have heard of it which makes me feel I'm alone in this. It's certainly putting a dampener on this pregnancy as I'm scratching so often and becoming conscious of how it looks. I woke five times last night to apply cream just so I could go back to sleep. I've never had it in my previous pregnancies so it's all very odd. 

I've been prescribed some low-dose steroid cream today. Does anyone know if this helps or if there's anything else I can try or maybe even elimiate from my diet? I'm feeling fairly desperate now and would love to hear from other women with a similar problem. 

Thanks for reading :flower:

Aplogies-wrong forum!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Nimbus

I have had itching in both my pregnancies, but as it wasn't on my hands or feet i never spoke to the dr or midwife about it. I haven't heard of this condition, but i do understand some of your pain/annoyance with the itchiness - i real bother. As for the steroid cream, if the dr prescribed and you trust them, then i would be tempted to give it a go... if it works that would be fab. That is just me though, and i don't have a medical background.


----------



## Beaney192

I suffering with itching big time that the gp wont prescribe anything for me! Started in on strech marks on my stomach and now on my legs and arms, the marks are all blistered and ugly! :( I have been using calamine lotion and have been bathing then bircarbonate of soda which seems to have taken the edge off! Only had to get up twice in the night to reapply where as before i was up 6 times in the night!

Im hoping when he is born the itching will stop like the gp has promised!


----------



## Minnyb

Beaney192 said:


> I suffering with itching big time that the gp wont prescribe anything for me! Started in on strech marks on my stomach and now on my legs and arms, the marks are all blistered and ugly! :( I have been using calamine lotion and have been bathing then bircarbonate of soda which seems to have taken the edge off! Only had to get up twice in the night to reapply where as before i was up 6 times in the night!
> 
> Im hoping when he is born the itching will stop like the gp has promised!

This sounds similar to me, I have some itching in stretch marks too. I needed to see another doctor before I was taken seriously as the first doc didn't know much about my condition. I'm finding the steroids have helped and I itch far less. You should at least be given an antihistamine, especially as they're blistering. Mine has only ever looked red and angry so I'd go back if I were you as your skin could become infected. Ask for some menthol aqueous cream too as it really helps distract you from the itch. Hope you get this sorted as it's really miserable.x
.


----------



## Nimbus

Keep pestering the doctors if it doesn't improve. After i gave birth it got instantly worse (sorry to pass on bad news), but that was for me, and as i did have such a massive list of stuff to get better i'm not sure which bit of medication really helped it, but i believe that it was a symptom of something else... it's worth pestering to get the help that you deserve


----------



## Minnyb

Thanks Nimbus. I've heard with my condition that it can get slightly worse after delivery so perhaps you've got what I've got? The steroid cream is working I think as I'm itching far far less. x


----------

